# Giveaway **** FREE SKULL MOUNT ****



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Want to say thank you to the PFF. We have done away with our website, as most of my business comes from word of mouth, or the PFF.

Without the cost of the website, I might as well give away a free skull mount* up to a $100 value

But wait-- I will choose 5 names this year, and here is the breakdown

#1 Free mount
#2 60% off
#3 45% off
#4 30% off
#5 15% off

Here's what's is required on your part. 

#1 Go to https://www.facebook.com/UltimateSkullscom and LIKE us.
#2 post a reply of "Liked" to this thread.

On Nov. 15, 2014 I will draw all names either by hat or use of a random number generator. And will post the results same day.

Winners must redeem within 1 year, as I will hold another drawing every year.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

Liked !!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Liked


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Liked!!


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Liked, don't do facebook


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Liked, by my wife because I refuse to do Facebook lol


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Liked


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I did think about those that don't do Facebook. If your one of those guys, you can simply say liked and reference no Facebook. I want everyone to have a chance, no discrimination on my part!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Liked. But if I win I'll donate it to a kid. You did a great thing for my son and I'll pay it forward if I win.


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Liked.. i do not do facebook.


----------



## Jeremy_79 (Feb 9, 2013)

Liked....thank god no facebook!


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

Liked, have always done an excellent job for me!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Liked...no Facebook 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Liked!

Thanks!!!


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Liked, no Facebook. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Liked and you da man!!!! No facebook


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Liked no Facebook


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Liked


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Liked and shared


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Liked


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Bud - THX for your work last year and DEF Like here and on FB. 

For those FB haters - agree but it's the easiest way to keep my 83 y/o mom up to date on what's going on - just create a Buddies list and only go to that - no ads.

Cheers - and thanks! 
Bob


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Liked


----------



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

Liked.. i do not do facebook.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

liked


----------



## Doc10r59 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Liked*

Liked


----------



## Airmaster (May 5, 2012)

LIKED:thumbup:


----------



## Team Stuck'em (Oct 12, 2010)

Liked


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Liked


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

liked! I don't do bookface or myface or facebook or tweeter. thanks for the kind gesture


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Liked.i do not do face book.Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

Liked


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Liked!


----------



## Borty (Nov 3, 2008)

Like


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Do you dip long guns as well? Got a beneli SBE that has already been dipped but I want it redone in another pattern.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Like !!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

liked no facebook.....Thanks for offering this deal....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Liked


----------



## GoNoles22 (Jun 21, 2012)

Liked.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Liked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Liked


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> Liked. But if I win I'll donate it to a kid. You did a great thing for my son and I'll pay it forward if I win.


Liked but don't do Facebook and like TP says above would donate to kid

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Liked and no fb


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

<<<Liked


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Liked, no FB.


----------



## TEM (Jun 1, 2011)

*Skull Mount*

Liked and don't do facebook. Thanks


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

liked


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Liked


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Liked!! No Facebook. Awesome gesture on your part, Chad!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Liked


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Liked


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Liked!


----------



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

Liked :thumbup:


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

liked


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Liked


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Liked. Great offer!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Liked.


----------



## grease monkey (May 26, 2012)

Liked.


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Liked!!...Not a Facebook Person


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

liked


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Liked..... great offer


----------



## ward13c (Apr 8, 2008)

Liked


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Liked / Dont have face book


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Liked ya on Facebook. Good lookin work


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

Liked / Don't have Face Book. I was thrilled with the skull mount you did for me last year from my Illinois buck!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Liked


----------



## Razorback (Nov 6, 2007)

liked!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Liked>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Liked!!! THANK YOU for giving back. GOD BLESS U AND UR FAMILY


----------



## Whitfield81 (Feb 1, 2012)

Liked! Did an awesome job on my two mounts! :thumbup:


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

Liked, and thanks! Do you use Dermestid beetles?


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Liked, but no Facebook here..


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Liked, now i just need to that shooter..


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

Liked and thanks, very cool gesture


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

LIKED here, no facebook


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't do face book, however, I really like skull mounts. I may post the skull mount of last years bull elk I had done. I turned out great. The bull gets all the credit. I'll bet there are more than few really good skull mounts done there in the P'Cola area...I'd like to see some of the them..


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Liked....not a Facebooker ;-)


----------



## BigWillieP (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm sitting next to you at church so I should get a better chance. Big big LIKE


----------



## Drag Fever (Oct 3, 2007)

Liked!!!!!!!!


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

77 post so far, get your name in the hat before nov 15th.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Like!


----------



## DeerHunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Liked and thanks!


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

6 days until drawing! Get you name in the hat before it's to late. And good luck to everyone.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Liked


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I will have nothing to mount more than likely, lol. But that brings up a question? Did you mention how long it is good for??


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

*Answer to question*

Yes. In 1st post, I mentioned it will be good for 1 year as I plan on doing this drawing every year, just to say thank you to the PFF. 

I wish I had more forethought as I do not want to get in the habit of I want to give my win to my friend ( if you bring it in as yours, then I'll never know) However. Some of you wanted to donate your win to a child. THIS I am all for!

Really hope nobody gets upset, because of a "rule" I've made. I'm tring to be gracious and helpful. This contest is not open to anyone that isn't part of the PFF and it's not open to PFF users that didn't respond to the thread. I've tried to make this as fair as possible to those who frequent us on here.


----------



## Specktacular5 (Sep 28, 2011)

Liked!


----------

